# Durastilts Dura IV



## drywallsprayer (Feb 24, 2009)

Any of you guys using the Dura IV's? I have been using the Sur Mag S2's for a while now and finally broke one. Damn thing snapped on the permanent nut that holds the wing nut for adjusting. Turns out the magnesium gets pretty soft when it stress cracks! Wing nut just ripped right through it like paper when I was jacked all the way up. I like the feel of the S2's but those Dura IV's look pretty interesting.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't like em! The 5's are an act of Congress to jump on and off of.

The leg straps never fit tight.

The foot straps are a PITA!!! [ Same as the cuff] Can never get a tight fit . Don't get me wrong ...They are tight stilts..But looking back I wish I had bought the standards . JMO.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I don't like em! The 5's are an act of Congress to jump on and off of.
> 
> The leg straps never fit tight.
> 
> The foot straps are a PITA!!! [ Same as the cuff] Can never get a tight fit . Don't get me wrong ...They are tight stilts..But looking back I wish I had bought the standards . JMO.


brought to you from the man who invented the stilt stick


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> brought to you from the man who invented the stilt stick


You want me to send you one Joe ?? 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KEJ9iUi6s8&list=UUXVG9VWFvzcbqCutSnY0nTQ


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> You want me to send you one Joe ??
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KEJ9iUi6s8&list=UUXVG9VWFvzcbqCutSnY0nTQ


Im ok, thanks I got a knock off version coming out soon, great idea though:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

You're the first guy I heard of breaking s2's I run them and one of my guys also and were big guys my guys 230 and im 280 I've broke 4 pairs of skywalkers .I'll never go back .a friend of mine bought those new durastilts and hates them .


----------



## drywallsprayer (Feb 24, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> You're the first guy I heard of breaking s2's I run them and one of my guys also and were big guys my guys 230 and im 280 I've broke 4 pairs of skywalkers .I'll never go back .a friend of mine bought those new durastilts and hates them .


I've had this pair for three or so years and had been real happy with them. Im 245 and never had any trouble on them. Jacked them all the way up last week and was walking around and it felt like one of the wing nuts had slipped out. Turns out it had ripped through the yellow magnesium with the head still on. I checked the other stilt that didn't break and it has a circle formed around the permanant nut about the size of a quarter. Looks like it was getting ready to bust out as well. Might be something to check out and keep an eye on.


----------



## drywallsprayer (Feb 24, 2009)

moore said:


> I don't like em! The 5's are an act of Congress to jump on and off of.
> 
> The leg straps never fit tight.
> 
> The foot straps are a PITA!!! [ Same as the cuff] Can never get a tight fit . Don't get me wrong ...They are tight stilts..But looking back I wish I had bought the standards . JMO.


Exactly the info I was looking for. The legs straps seemed like a good idea but I can see how they wouldn't strap tight. Also didn't like the idea of not having a heel plate. Nice idea I guess but not all that practical it seems.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

drywallsprayer said:


> I've had this pair for three or so years and had been real happy with them. Im 245 and never had any trouble on them. Jacked them all the way up last week and was walking around and it felt like one of the wing nuts had slipped out. Turns out it had ripped through the yellow magnesium with the head still on. I checked the other stilt that didn't break and it has a circle formed around the permanant nut about the size of a quarter. Looks like it was getting ready to bust out as well. Might be something to check out and keep an eye on.


Thanks that's good to know ill keep an eye on that spot!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallsprayer said:


> Exactly the info I was looking for. The legs straps seemed like a good idea but I can see how they wouldn't strap tight. Also didn't like the idea of not having a heel plate. Nice idea I guess but not all that practical it seems.


I worded that wrong ..The leg straps fit tight but just a monkey to deal with.

The foot straps are a pain to get a tight fit. And another thing...I wear boots most of the time . so I have the foot straps adjusted to the boots but If I wear sneakers to work I have to readjust chit.. I've had the 5's for over a year . I've put them through hell In a short time and they have held up well..I just don't care for the strapping .


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I hate them. I use a rusty set we have on site that's held together with wires. Instead of farting with those straps.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

snowboard bindings. the only way to go.

left to right:

Dura Stilts - 18" - 30"
S2 Mags - 24" - 40"
Unknown monsters - 40" - 50" ish. conquer 12' ceilings like a champ.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like you cut that tape a little shy of that switch box Dusty .


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I was waiting for someone to say something about that. hahah

I was 2" short on my tape roll, don't worry, it got taped to the box.


----------

